# Why won't he eat raw chicken legs?



## Skywolf

We started the raw prey diet 3 weeks ago. Started with chicken thighs the first week and he ate them. Started ground beef for dinner the next week, added some chuck. He absolutely loved this and started balking at chicken for breakfast. Third week added ground turkey...loved this. Now he won't eat the chicken. I added giblets so he ate those, just not the thighs. He won't touch a whole leg or quarter. Tried wings and he buried them and reburied them, YUCK. Got a buy at Walmart at .66 lb for leg quarters and now he won't eat it. I've tried garlic, garlic powder, cheese and bacon grease...nothing works. What's going on? Usually he's happy about meal time.


----------



## Jax08

I read an article not to long ago about cats refusing to eat chicken from a store. Apparently, some stores wash the meat in a bleach solution (not sure how that is not poisoning the meat but anywhoo...) so some cats will refuse it.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

My GSD male hates chicken. I finally had to give up and go with turkey instead. He tolerates turkey... but definitely prefers any sort of red meat over fowl.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Skywolf said:


> I've tried garlic, garlic powder, cheese and bacon grease...nothing works. What's going on? Usually he's happy about meal time.


Maybe he's just seeing what else ya got? :rofl:


----------



## Skywolf

I fasted him for a day and he thought chicken was just GREAT! I noticed he was running around burying stuff again...won't that be fun when the weather gets warm ;-) I think he doesn't like it cold and doesn't like the feeling of the skin. Skinless is on tomorrow's menu. Nice to know other dogs don't like chicken. I'm going to keep trying though. I've switched to one meal a day. Maybe that will help if he is really hungry while he gets used to the (non) taste of raw poultry.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Skywolf said:


> I fasted him for a day and he thought chicken was just GREAT! I noticed he was running around burying stuff again...won't that be fun when the weather gets warm ;-) I think he doesn't like it cold and doesn't like the feeling of the skin. Skinless is on tomorrow's menu. Nice to know other dogs don't like chicken. I'm going to keep trying though. I've switched to one meal a day. Maybe that will help if he is really hungry while he gets used to the (non) taste of raw poultry.


Depending on where I Buy my chicken;
some is injected with brine, solution = my dog turns her nose up also!

I'm careful about looking for non-injected chicken; & she eats!
Walmart, I would not eat; & think dogs are smarter about eating than us!


----------



## Lilie

My GSD doesn't like the sliminess of chicken. However, if I freeze it he loves it!


----------



## mtmarabianz

Lilie said:


> My GSD doesn't like the sliminess of chicken. However, if I freeze it he loves it!


& how are his teeth? Frozen as a habit isn't the best for teeth.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Skywolf said:


> We started the raw prey diet 3 weeks ago. Started with chicken thighs the first week and he ate them. Started ground beef for dinner the next week, added some chuck. He absolutely loved this and started balking at chicken for breakfast. Third week added ground turkey...loved this. Now he won't eat the chicken. I added giblets so he ate those, just not the thighs. He won't touch a whole leg or quarter. Tried wings and he buried them and reburied them, YUCK. Got a buy at Walmart at .66 lb for leg quarters and now he won't eat it. I've tried garlic, garlic powder, cheese and bacon grease...nothing works. What's going on? Usually he's happy about meal time.


Legs are a weight bearing bone, even for a chicken!
Can be harder to digest than a thigh, hense reason for bury = to soften; did you give digestive enzymes before & during your "start" of raw feeding?
Or you can wait for a hefty vet bill, with the withholding food till forced to eat method.

Dogs seem to be smarter about what they eat, then what we think they should eat!


----------



## yuricamp

This is an interesting thread Skywolf. Keep me updated if you can because I want to start raw with a pup I intend on getting in about 5 weeks. Any tricks of the trade you can pass on are welcome. How old is your pup?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

mtmarabianz said:


> Legs are a weight bearing bone, even for a chicken!
> Can be harder to digest than a thigh, hense reason for bury = to soften; did you give digestive enzymes before & during your "start" of raw feeding?
> Or you can wait for a hefty vet bill, with the withholding food till forced to eat method.
> 
> Dogs seem to be smarter about what they eat, then what we think they should eat!


Umm..... no.

Chicken leg quarters are absolutely edible (frozen or thawed) by dogs MUCH smaller than GSDs. My friend's chi/pom mix eats chicken legs with no problems. Heck, my CAT even eats chicken bones with zero issues. The "weight bearing bones rule" is referring to larger animals, like cows, bison, etc. There are even some larger dogs (Mastiffs, etc.) for which THOSE "rules" don't apply. 

As far as digestive enzymes are concerned, they can be beneficial to some dogs, but are not necessary in every case.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

mtmarabianz said:


> Legs are a weight bearing bone, even for a chicken!


Chicken leg bones are NO harder, tougher or denser than the thigh bone (which is actually part of the leg).

Commercial chickens are butchered at 8 weeks of age not just because they are fully grown but because if they go any longer the legs will shatter under the weight.

If the bones are not strong enough to hold up the weight of the chicken then they are certainly not too tough for a dog. 



> Or you can wait for a hefty vet bill, with the withholding food till forced to eat method.


She fasted the dog ONE DAY. Many people do that on a regular basis. My boy Mauser will stop eating for almost a week when my girl is in season.

I often recommend people that are switching an establish kibble eater to raw to allow them to miss a meal (or two or three) in order to get the dog more 'open' to the idea of trying a new food.

ONE DAY is not going to cause a large vet bill.




> Dogs seem to be smarter about what they eat, then what we think they should eat!


Tell that to my Cocker Spaniel who once ate a bottle of anti-depressants AND a bottle of blood thinners.

Or how about all the dogs that eat chocolate or their own (or others) poop?


----------



## Skywolf

*Now really off chicken legs*

To update: I have added pork neck bones, hunks of pork brisket and the large bone in the brisket to gnaw on. I had been giving him chicken leg quarters in the a.m., which he wouldn't touch for about 5 hours Then I give him about a lb of hamburger, sometimes with eggs, or boneless meat at night which he inhales. He won't eat any chicken (or turkey) unless it's chicken breast with ribs attached or the turkey is ground. He won't eat the pork bones, but, gobbles up the hunks of boneless meat. What is he telling me here? Is he too lazy to eat poultry bones that happen to be legs and thighs? He loves all the meat on chicken breasts, but, I can't afford that. I've tried pork kidneys and he hated them...so did I, yucky smell. He loves beef liver, but, won't touch chicken liver. What's up with that? He seems to like chicken giblets.
If he won't eat poultry or other meaty bones how will he get the calcium he needs? Seems he only wants "easy" meat. What a wimp! :crazy: HELP! Laura???


----------



## mtmarabianz

Skywolf said:


> To update: I have added pork neck bones, hunks of pork brisket and the large bone in the brisket to gnaw on. I had been giving him chicken leg quarters in the a.m., which he wouldn't touch for about 5 hours Then I give him about a lb of hamburger, sometimes with eggs, or boneless meat at night which he inhales. He won't eat any chicken (or turkey) unless it's chicken breast with ribs attached or the turkey is ground. He won't eat the pork bones, but, gobbles up the hunks of boneless meat. What is he telling me here? Is he too lazy to eat poultry bones that happen to be legs and thighs? He loves all the meat on chicken breasts, but, I can't afford that. I've tried pork kidneys and he hated them...so did I, yucky smell. He loves beef liver, but, won't touch chicken liver. What's up with that? He seems to like chicken giblets.
> If he won't eat poultry or other meaty bones how will he get the calcium he needs? Seems he only wants "easy" meat. What a wimp! :crazy: HELP! Laura???


My dog refused food if she wasn't Exercised, or if she had not Elimated (Poo'ed). Still Does!!

Refusing bone, I stand by my prior comments.
My dog will "turn up her nose" at All Turkey excecpt Necks; I think it is the solution injected. I also think, My Opinion, that wings, legs, are not what I want fed (bone) to my dog! & she doesn't like them either!
Same seems to be with chicken, a whole chicken cut up, sits uneaten, esp Tyson brand! 
& when she was younger, just starting on raw, chicken LEG bones gave her trouble, in the poo'ing dept. I now Feed some MM AT SAME TIME as feeding the bone = chicken legs, pork necks are dense, ect

Good luck


----------



## Tihannah

I'm in the same boat. I switched my dogs to raw and they are just not crazy about the chicken, either. Which of course, makes it hard since it's the least expensive meat you can buy. They will only eat chicken wings, but in small doses. They LOVE ground beef and turkey and pork though, and sometimes I buy the pre made when I can get a decent price on it. I've had to start mixing kibble back into their diet because the other meats are just too expensive to feed four dogs on.


----------



## mtmarabianz

I don't know how Old Your Dog is; but if teething, maybe her teeth hurt for such hard food!


----------



## mtmarabianz

Tihannah said:


> I'm in the same boat. I switched my dogs to raw and they are just not crazy about the chicken, either. Which of course, makes it hard since it's the least expensive meat you can buy. They will only eat chicken wings, but in small doses. They LOVE ground beef and turkey and pork though, and sometimes I buy the pre made when I can get a decent price on it. I've had to start mixing kibble back into their diet because the other meats are just too expensive to feed four dogs on.


I found I have to check the bags, chicken, as to if injected with solution.
Which alot of times is Salt, Sodium solution = my dog refuses!
The more expensive the chicken, the more she refuses!!
The Cheaper, 10# bag deals, can be found Solution Free!!


----------



## mtmarabianz

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Umm..... no.
> 
> Chicken leg quarters are absolutely edible (frozen or thawed) by dogs MUCH smaller than GSDs. My friend's chi/pom mix eats chicken legs with no problems. Heck, my CAT even eats chicken bones with zero issues. The "weight bearing bones rule" is referring to larger animals, like cows, bison, etc. There are even some larger dogs (Mastiffs, etc.) for which THOSE "rules" don't apply.
> 
> As far as digestive enzymes are concerned, they can be beneficial to some dogs, but are not necessary in every case.


 I Never Said they were NOT edible! 

But I disagree with your whole post; feeding frozen, femur bones for any dog, & of course, the need for digestive enzymes, esp when switching to raw!!

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure


----------



## mtmarabianz

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Chicken leg bones are NO harder, tougher or denser than the thigh bone (which is actually part of the leg).
> 
> Commercial chickens are butchered at 8 weeks of age not just because they are fully grown but because if they go any longer the legs will shatter under the weight.
> 
> If the bones are not strong enough to hold up the weight of the chicken then they are certainly not too tough for a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> She fasted the dog ONE DAY. Many people do that on a regular basis. My boy Mauser will stop eating for almost a week when my girl is in season.
> 
> I often recommend people that are switching an establish kibble eater to raw to allow them to miss a meal (or two or three) in order to get the dog more 'open' to the idea of trying a new food.
> 
> ONE DAY is not going to cause a large vet bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to my Cocker Spaniel who once ate a bottle of anti-depressants AND a bottle of blood thinners.
> 
> Or how about all the dogs that eat chocolate or their own (or others) poop?


Is that bad for them?! lol, Don't tell the dogs, esp "cat crunchies"!

Seems you would know about digestive enzymes, need for, & use.
Digestive Enzymes, Probiotic combo, can Stop (dog) poo eating! & necessary after illness, antibiotic, ect.
& when switching to raw!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

mtmarabianz said:


> Digestive Enzymes, Probiotic combo, can Stop (dog) poo eating! & necessary after illness, antibiotic, ect.
> & when switching to raw!


I have only used Digestive Enzymes when switching a dog to raw ONCE. That was for Sadie, the ancient Husky we adopted that had severe hair loss, was about 20 pounds underweight and had the worst case of dry eye my vet had ever seen. I only used them at the beginning and only because of her seriously poor health.

A healthy dog being switched to raw has no need for any digestive help.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Skywolf said:


> If he won't eat poultry or other meaty bones how will he get the calcium he needs? Seems he only wants "easy" meat. What a wimp! :crazy: HELP! Laura???


My boy Mauser is also a wimp.  He prefers that I cut up his chicken legs and thighs and won't eat chicken backs (the pointy bits hurt me, Mom). He also takes forEVER to eat a turkey neck.

I don't even bother trying pork necks with him - even though Sasha and Winnie (the Corgi mix) eat them no problem.

Some dogs just have preferences and as long as you can work with them I see no reason not to cater to some of their desires.

I would try chopping up the chicken leg with a big cleaver and see if he eats that.


----------



## Lin

Also, to increase some calcium, save all your egg shells. Then grind them up into a fine powder with a coffee grinder and mix them in with ground meat meals.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I have only used Digestive Enzymes when switching a dog to raw ONCE. That was for Sadie, the ancient Husky we adopted that had severe hair loss, was about 20 pounds underweight and had the worst case of dry eye my vet had ever seen. I only used them at the beginning and only because of her seriously poor health.
> 
> A healthy dog being switched to raw has no need for any digestive help.


But you also feed green tripe, see a corrolation?

I just think a dog fed kibble, then switched to raw, may be lacking in some of the naturally occuring enzymes.
What I should have advised, is feeding green tripe.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Lauri & The Gang said:


> My boy Mauser is also a wimp.  He prefers that I cut up his chicken legs and thighs and won't eat chicken backs (the pointy bits hurt me, Mom). He also takes forEVER to eat a turkey neck.
> 
> I don't even bother trying pork necks with him - even though Sasha and Winnie (the Corgi mix) eat them no problem.
> 
> Some dogs just have preferences and as long as you can work with them I see no reason not to cater to some of their desires.
> 
> I would try chopping up the chicken leg with a big cleaver and see if he eats that.


Agree with this post

My 20# Cairn Terrier will eat what is given, with gusto;
90# gsd, preferred the thigh leg portions seperated into 2 pieces, 
when she was younger, she's better now!
Go figure, took a long time for me to figure this out! She missed some meals


----------



## aswencak

I also have the issue with my boy and chicken winglet, thighs, legs any chicken bone. He use to eat it as a pup and then one day he just stopped. Just got a new little girl and she loves the chicken. In fact the first day I gave her the chicken leg and thigh my other boy ate his, that was about 3-4 weeks ago. Now he only touches the breast meat. I did go to my local farmer for the chicken, thinking this maybe better. He ate it the first time then there after, no way. He just had a full physical and blood panel that came clean. I am concerned as I cannot get any type of bone in him. I would figure if the pup would eat the bone he would. I have never tried Turkey but maybe I will have to give this a shot.


----------



## SDChicken

I had a chicken issue when I first started the switch to Raw with the Loaf. He refused to touch any part of the chicken we offered. We had just switched from store bought to a local grass based farm. We were trying to use get rid of the last bit of store bought and figured it would be a good time to switch him. Wrong! He wont touch store bought chicken. Offer him any part of a chicken from this local farm and you would think he'd never ate. So far no more picky eating from him. Maybe the chicken is being injected or washed in something that offends him?


----------

